# Movie Night Feb. 2nd, Lehigh Valley PA!



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Click Here For Printable PDF File


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Gene, any chance a good tyco 440x2 with silicones could run in that second class??


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tyco*

Ed,

A good Tyco could be run in the ceramic class. If you drive it hard you can keep up with the wiz and slotech cars but.Run low as to almost drag.is what we did.Then we switched....Wiz or slottech is the car of choice.
Sounds like it would be fun to venture that way sometime.The racin around here has slowed down because they didn't want to run on sundays.. :drunk: 
Good to see you getting into racin Ed..It is a blast to see what you can do with a little tweekin. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Ed I've had a few well tuned stock Tyco hardbodies that ran only a second or so behind the high end cars, so who knows? I know it is possible. The biggest downside for the X2 today is the fact that all the other cars, including the Tomy Super G+, run a longer traction mag. If you decide to go this route, I think I have a BSRT Tyco "T-2" chassis...they are simply a narrow Tyco chassis pre-drilled for posts and adjustable brush barrels. Might even have some silicone-sponge tires. At worst, there should be a good handful of loaners available, just better be careful of asking Bill lol. The times we will be seeing, btw, are about a second (give or take) faster than the SRT's were. 

And yes GB it was good to have Ed racing with us, he did quite well, too. And you are more than welcome to join us, we have alot of fun.

On a side note, it's very possible that we will see the new Slottech T2 on the track in this race. This car looks very promising, I'm looking real forward to seeing how it performs.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya, So Am I


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Race 0n 2-2-08 is cancelled due to illness
Thanks, Bill


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for covering, Bill.

Last weekend's race was cancelled at the last minute due to my winning a 3-day trip to the local hospital :drunk:

We will be picking it up this weekend, looks like some new guys coming too, info is at http://slotcars.yuku.com/topic/479?page=-1


----------

